# Looking to buy a mirrorless a 15 year old



## hamlet (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello, i'm looking to buy a new mirror-less camera for a 15 year old and i was wondering what camera you would recommend for this person to use? I gave them my dslr to use yesterday and they loved taking pictures with it with my 50mm lens on it, but i feel like the dslr is too heavy and large to use for this person ,so i'm looking for a great mirror-less camera that isn't too cumbersome and large but still produces great pictures like my dslr.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 11, 2018)

Panasonic Lumix do a great range, I have been using such cameras for quite a while now.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2018)

Budget?


----------



## waday (Apr 11, 2018)

I would seriously consider the Olympus EM10 mark II, or if more money conscious, the EPL5.

Olympus has both of them, with kit lenses, on their refurbished site.

$430 - OM-D E-M10 Mark II 16MP Digital Camera, Wi-Fi, Interchangeable Lens System  | Olympus
$320 - E-PL5 Black 14-42mm II R Black Lens (Reconditioned)  | Olympus


----------



## ac12 (Apr 11, 2018)

Look at the low end consumer dslr.
Example a Nikon D3400+18-55 lens is MUCH lighter than a D7200 or any of the FX cameras.
Although price-wise, a reconditioned Olympus is about the same or cheaper.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 11, 2018)

If you decided for a Fuji, I`d say the X-T20 as it is small very powerful and well built camera.  Any settings you like, plus there is a Full Auto mode to use until you get use to it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2018)

I second the XT20. It may be the best camera value on the market. It has high quality build, excellent sensor, excellent image quality, simple to use, and excellent glass.  Body and kit lens, $1199.00


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Fuji XT1 with 18-55mm lens for its excellent build quality body and lens and good optics and at bargain prices now to for around $899.00. Fuji menu system is straight up easy to navigate through as well. Olympus makes  great cameras as well but the menu system to me looks way over complicated and a much deeper learning curve then fuji. Panasonic  is another fine choice and supposedly depending on model seem to be very strong on the video side. I had a XT10 it was stellar in IQ,Build quality and the kit lenses I had was tack sharp.


----------



## cgw (Apr 11, 2018)

Trailing edge Fuji cameras are true bargains now. The 16mp models like the XT-10 give very little away to the newer 24mp replacements at current prices. Supplies are thinning out but they're worth looking for if the price is right.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 11, 2018)

hamlet said:


> Hello, i'm looking to buy a new mirror-less camera for a 15 year old and i was wondering what camera you would recommend for this person to use? I gave them my dslr to use yesterday and they loved taking pictures with it with my 50mm lens on it, but i feel like the dslr is too heavy and large to use for this person ,so i'm looking for a great mirror-less camera that isn't too cumbersome and large but still produces great pictures like my dslr.



BUDGET ???


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 13, 2018)

hamlet said:


> Hello, i'm looking to buy a new mirror-less camera for a 15 year old and i was wondering what camera you would recommend for this person to use? I gave them my dslr to use yesterday and they loved taking pictures with it with my 50mm lens on it, but i feel like the dslr is too heavy and large to use for this person ,so i'm looking for a great mirror-less camera that isn't too cumbersome and large but still produces great pictures like my dslr.



like others have mentioned, the budget is important as well as your DSLR lens
mirrorless cameras can easily use DSLR lens  .... which can produce "great" pictures
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## ac12 (Apr 13, 2018)

Pricewise, the refurbished Nikon D3400 dslr and Olympus E-M10-mk2 are about the same; $400 for the Nikon, $430 for the Olympus.
Nikon D3400 DSLR Camera | Interchangeable Lens DSLR Camera with SnapBridge Connectivity
OM-D E-M10 Mark II 16MP Digital Camera, Wi-Fi, Interchangeable Lens System  | Olympus


----------



## jsaras (Apr 25, 2018)

hamlet said:


> Hello, i'm looking to buy a new mirror-less camera for a 15 year old and i was wondering what camera you would recommend for this person to use? I gave them my dslr to use yesterday and they loved taking pictures with it with my 50mm lens on it, but i feel like the dslr is too heavy and large to use for this person ,so i'm looking for a great mirror-less camera that isn't too cumbersome and large but still produces great pictures like my dslr.




You can find a Lumix GX1 body for $150 or leas at KEH.  Get a Panasonic 20mm f1.7 for about $200 and you've got a sweet little setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

